# Breakaway Tackle



## sandcruiser (Jan 15, 2007)

Just wondering how many of you bait slingers use Nick's fish finder systems that rigs the hook and bait up high for the cast then release on impact. Looks good to me.

I'm going to try a few out to shorten up my drops.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

sandcruiser said:


> Just wondering how many of you bait slingers use Nick's fish finder systems that rigs the hook and bait up high for the cast then release on impact. Looks good to me.
> 
> I'm going to try a few out to shorten up my drops.


I'd be interested in this info as well. Do you happen to have a pic of this system? opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Buffalo96 (Dec 23, 2006)

*I don't have a picture of the system and I don't know a lot.*

But I have used the clip system like you are talking about. A guy in Avon, NC (Hatteras IS) makes rigs with them called "Long Rangers". I believe they are pulley rig systems where there is a barell swivel that attaches to the shock leader and the lead n' hook are on a line that runs thru the barell swivel.

The Breakaway clip is inline with the lead side of the rig. You take the baited hook and capture a loop of the hook running thru the bait with the Breakaway clip. This makes the bait and lead all one package that prevents "helicoptering" when you cast. 

Once the weight hits the water it causes the Breakaway clip it release the weight and the bait is free to do whatever it does. 

The rigs are a little pricy pre-tied.... but are effective. I am not sure if it helps gain any distance because my casts are probably crap anyway. I just like the rigs.

They are about $3.99 (Frank n' Frans Avon, NC) and a rig includes a Gamakatsu circle hook, mostly in the 5/0 to 9/0 range. I am sure anyone could buy some clips from Breakaway and tie the rig yourself for cheaper.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

wouldn't shortenin the drop actually prevent the sinker from actually loading the rod. thus resulting in shorter casts? - my normal drop is about to the last guide on the rod. If I am wading ....then my drop shortens.

If the main line is braid - then the answer doesn't matter -

But if you are casting a 12'+ ft heaver with a mono as your main line - I would think a longer drop is necessary to load the rod properly????

I thought the rig sold by Nick was actually something to keep your baits in line ( clipped upon entering the water), and not helicoptering when casted???? 

Dunno - someone explain - I m jus using a standard FF rig = 10/0 Owner circle / 1 inch of 100lbs leader- nailed knotted to a barrel swivel.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

*Breakaway rig*

A couple of years ago I used that rig quite a bit for Pompano & Whiting, but now use mostly two hook droppers or a fish finder rig. I still use the Breakaway on occasion with a spinner when I fish light/delicate baits and a light weight, but still want max distance. (When using my Shimano Technium carp rod for example.) It works fine, but the purpose is not for shortening your drop, but for protecting your bait, as was just mentioned.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

I saw for the first time, in person, Terfan use it a couple weeks back at AI. There was 0 helicoptering and am definitely gonna purchase a handful for my next trip. I didn't look at it too close, but its not complicated. A simple design to solve a pesky problem we all encounter. Definitely worth the $$.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> I saw for the first time, in person, Terfan use it a couple weeks back at AI. There was 0 helicoptering and am definitely gonna purchase a handful for my next trip. I didn't look at it too close, but its not complicated. A simple design to solve a pesky problem we all encounter. Definitely worth the $$.


Is this what he is talking about. Without a picture I could not tell if what he was describing was what TerpFan was using. I would appreciate it if you let me know where you find them online or wherever. I'd like to get a couple and then maybe try to make some myself.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

breakaway impact shield is what i've used. you can make pulley rig, far out rig, or one that sarge and barty b were describing around month ago.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

The Breakaway impact shield is that black cone shaped thing in the picture. You put your hook in the notch area so that your bait stays in line with the hook and does not helicopter. Upon impact, the line that runs through the cone pushes the hook out of the notch, thus releasing it from the clip.


----------



## sandcruiser (Jan 15, 2007)

"But if you are casting a 12'+ ft heaver with a mono as your main line - I would think a longer drop is necessary to load the rod properly????"


The rigs I've always utilized has a big chunk of bait dangling beneath the weight thus adding to the overall length of the drop. What I was simply trying to achieve was to shorten the drop (bait and all) by flipping the bait up out of the way above the weight. 

From what I learned on his site, Nick's rigs do just that and keep all your mess in line for better aerodynamics. 

I'll test a few and then try and build my own.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*Pully rig*

It will not affect the drop of your line for casting.


----------



## booboo (Jan 2, 2007)

*Distance*

I see that I'm gonna have to get the tater gun back out if I'm gonna keep up with the cruiser!


----------



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

*Breakaway tackle*

I have Breakaway rigs that use both the black impact shields and the pulley rigs that use the impact sinker. The rigs with the impact sinker seem to wobble a bit through the air because the hook and bait are clipped just to the side of the weight. The rigs with the black impact shields cast a little better because the hook and bait are clipped down a little further back of the sinker. If you are casting with a fish finder rig with a leader of 1 or 2 inches, I do not think you will find a huge increase in distance. If you like to fish with a leader up to 12 inches, you will notice a big difference.


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

What are the bait limitations for the breakaway rig,,i just got 12 long rangers and 6 far outs


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

This link has a demo video you may find interesting:
http://www.breakawayusa.com/vids/is1.wmv


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*I used them for awhile*

and made up some heavier duty versions myself.

Can't say it really proved to be worth all the trouble. I am now using Jam's "Nick rig" a version of the fish finder that reduces the helicopter effect significantly. THe pulley rigs can be a bit of a nuisance if you use an OTG cast. You have to keep tension on the rig the entire time once it is ready to cast or it can come unbuttoned before you finish the cast.

They also only allow the fish to move off a much shorter distance before feeling the weight than a typical fish finder rig.

Not wanting to discourage anyone- try them out and see for yourself- but they are really easy to copy, so I would only order 1 or 2 to use as a guide.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Thanks Yall for clarifying.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

OK, so now the question is: what's a Jam's "Nick rig"?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Jam's rig*

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34310


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

mantriumph said:


> What are the bait limitations for the breakaway rig,,i just got 12 long rangers and 6 far outs



If you build a slightly modified version there is no bait limitation. Here is what I did. Instead of placing the hook with the bait on it in the clip, tie on a larger hook. (Don't snell the hook) Thread the hook on heavy test line and then use a knot that allows for a loop that the hook can slide around in. The loop of line is then placed in the clip, rather than the hook itself, The loop only needs to be an inch or so, too long and it defeats the purpose. You can throw a bunker head with this version, but really if the overall goal is to achieve distance you will want a smaller piece of bait anyway

If I remember I will take a picture of a rig this evening and post it up tomorrow.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I'm more partial to their "sputnik" sinkers. The shops around here in MD charge $3 per sputnik for a 4 or 6 ounce. Breakaway sells them more like $2 a piece.

I'd rather throw a 6 ounce sputnik sinker than an 8 ounce pyramid.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

HuskyMD said:


> I'm more partial to their "sputnik" sinkers. The shops around here in MD charge $3 per sputnik for a 4 or 6 ounce. Breakaway sells them more like $2 a piece.
> 
> I'd rather throw a 6 ounce sputnik sinker than an 8 ounce pyramid.


A buddy of mine feels the same way, he likes the "grabber" wieghts as he calls them.

It gets a little pricey tho when you start losing rigs - a break away long range plus a sputnik sinker and you have close to $5 tied on to the end in terminal tackle. (more if your using expensive hooks)

I prefer the standard Storm sinker, cheaper and usually gets the job done.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

yeah, I would use the sputnik sinkers at Assateague. I have never been snagged there so no need to worry about losing sinkers. As for SPSP or somewhere on the bay, I also prefer storm sinkers but often end up using pyramids cause it can be hard to find storm sinkers in the sizes I want (I have a ton of 3 ounce storms, but no 4 or 5's).


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

HuskyMD said:


> yeah, I would use the sputnik sinkers at Assateague. I have never been snagged there so no need to worry about losing sinkers. As for SPSP or somewhere on the bay, I also prefer storm sinkers but often end up using pyramids cause it can be hard to find storm sinkers in the sizes I want (I have a ton of 3 ounce storms, but no 4 or 5's).


Yup ... that's why I bought a 2 storm sinker molds. 1 for 2,3,4, 5 and 1 for 6,8. I also make sputniks out of my standard egg/bell sinkers in 6 and 8


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Hmm...so shoot me a PM with your going rate for 4 and 5 ounce storms and when we go to AI for the Spring Get Together, maybe I can buy some from you...


----------



## sandcruiser (Jan 15, 2007)

*Jam's rigs look good....*

I plan on making me a few of them. Thanks for posting the old thread. I did order me a few of Nick's rigs just to play around with 'em.

I do like the long range, fish finder leads to the hook......for some reason have had good luck with them. That's the only reason I wanted to tuck the bait up outta the way.

Whoever said they don't like throwing off a $5plus setup is in my same mindset. I cannot stand losing rigs!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

I strarted my surf fishing career in the early eightes on the east coast of england. I believe breakaway had just started then. Every body used the breakaway weights although alot of people made their own.(Sorry for this Neil). What we did was take a regular bomb type mold and drill two small hole perpendicular to each other, just below halfway down. We used piano wire cause it had spring to it and fed it though the holes, leaving whatever size legs you wanted.Add molten lead. Then, get some garden hose that has ridges that is a hair smaller diameter than the weight and soak it in really hot water to soften it, then push it down over the weight to just above where the wires exit. Do some bending of the wires to the correct shape and use the hose to hold the legs in place until they "broke" away when reeling in.
As for the hook/bait holder, If my memeroy serves me correctly, we fished mostly with dropper loop knots and snelled hooks, sometimes on a two up rig for smaller fish or a single rig for casting out for the big ol cod etc. What we would do was take a old smallish freshwater hook and cut the eye and a little of the shank off. Thread you leader through the eye of the hook, with the cut hook being the same distance up the line as the length of the snelled hook length. Put a couple off turns of the leader around the shank of the cut hook to help it stop slidng. Then simply hang you baited hook on the cut hook. then when you cast, the wieght is at the end and the bait follows, not 'coptering because it's attatched to the line. As soon as the lead hit's water, tension is released and the bait is freed to be bait. Sounds complicated, but it's not really.
As for JAMS rig, he assure me it doesn't, but I reckon that big 'ol eight ounces of lead swinging around by the fishes head can't do anything but beat the fish around the head or at least open out the hook hole, but I'm probably wrong, it wouldn't be the first time
Just a thunk, Darren


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Thread you leader through the eye of the hook, with the cut hook being the same distance up the line as the length of the snelled hook length. Put a couple off turns of the leader around the shank of the cut hook to help it stop slidng.


This is interesting because I was thinking about making up some of those home grown rigs for the first time. I was having a hard time figuring out how to secure the cut off hook. 

Could you explain in a little more detail how you tie that rig? Thanks.
.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

I'll try. When you put the couple of turns around the cut hook, it is held in place because of the weight of the weight, if that makes any sense. My memory is coming back now. The cut hook is actually cut leaving just a little of the bend where it starts to form the hook part, not as stated earlier. You then have something to lay the baited hook on. If I was a little better on the computer, I'd draw a picture to demonstrate, unfortunately, I'm not. Ill see if I can get my girlfriend to help when she comes home.
I think we used this set up as opposed to fish finder rigs becuase casting distances were better and the fish were scarcer than here. Please remember this is info from nearly 25 years ago, so the brain cells may not be kicking in to quickly


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Thanks. 
Was just curious how the cut hook is held in place during the cast. I had figured in the past that it'd have to be tied to the weight in some fashion and then tied back on the leader so its shank is parallel to the leader.

You're saying you just run the leader through the eye of the cut hook, then wrap the leader around the shank? Doesn't sound like it would stay put with a decent cast.

I've seen pictures of such rigs on here, off and on, but was unable to find them on a search.

Still curious.
.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Never mind. I found the link and info I'd remembered seeing before. It's at:
http://home.earthlink.net/~biters/pullyrig.htm

Clip the holding hook to the sinker loop and then tape to the leader. I seem to remember another method of connecting it flat agains the leader but haven't come across it yet.

Now, what did I do with that crimper.  
.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Bread bag tie*

I think I seen the one guy used the tie off a bread bag


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

I bought a bunch of the Breakaway stuff a couple years ago, made some clip down rigs, and used them in the surf. 

I really didn't notice any benefit, distance wise. After I had lost them all, I never went back for more.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Just thought I would put up a pic of the leader I use for a fishfinder rig. TunaFish taught me this trick. What I do is double over the leader material and snell both ends at once creating a loop slightly larger than the hook. If it's shorter than the hook, you won't be able to get it on to the swivel. Just push the loop through the eye of the swivel and thread the hook through the loop and tighten. That's it.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Hey, fishbait, what brand/model/size circle hook is that?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

AtlantaKing said:


> Hey, fishbait, what brand/model/size circle hook is that?


Looks like a gami 15/0 to me


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Gami 10/0

Fishbait doesn't need anything more than a 1/0, but he can dream


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

I thought fishbait dissavowed all circle hooks.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

okimavich said:


> I thought fishbait dissavowed all circle hooks.



No, that was me. But I'm back on the bandwagon. . . it wasn't just a marketing scheme after all.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> No, that was me. But I'm back on the bandwagon. . . it wasn't just a marketing scheme after all.


I think the blood red painted hooks of all shapes qualifies as amarketing scheme ... heck after 3 -4 casts the paint comes off


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

A reverse snell produces a nice short leader. This is an 8/0 Eagle Claw L7228 circle hook (medium wire, upturned eye, no offset) snelled with 100lb mono and a 150lb test swivel. This shouldn't helicopter much


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*hooks*

AtlantaKing what is on the other end of that swivel ....do you use it as a FF rig ? Nice short leader ...

My paint came off too ... I'll use the hooks I have but after that it's gold for small hooks and nickel for big ones


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

This is what I use as the terminal end of my fishfinder if I'm going for as much distance as possible, but still retaining some distance between the weight and hook. I'd use Jam's rig if the most important thing was sheer distance. Anyhow, on the other end of the swivel is a 150lb test coastlock snap swivel for the weight, and a bead above that, so that coming from the reel end it's running line-bimini-double nail-shockleader-bead-snap swivel-swivel-hook leader-hook.


----------

